# Gonna be a awesome weekend



## bassZooKa

This is gonna be an awesome weekend i got 4 days off in the middle of striper season, money, bait, beer, and and a fresh bag of some serious doobage!
It's playtime baby!

Today hit the Brig surf two casts into it was full of weed and fed up tijme to move. Headed down to AC jetty but still it was too rough water really murky and was busting off too many rigs time to go. 

Checked out Brig Bridge 11-2. tog were bitin. Got a 18" the guy next to me got like the biggest tog i ever seen 22+ inches other than that all i caught was a skinny winterr flounder

Not a bad day and three more to go. Least i broke the skunk. The quest for Mr. Striper will continue tomeoorow


----------



## rgking03

bassZooKa said:


> This is gonna be an awesome weekend i got 4 days off in the middle of striper season, money, bait, beer, and and a fresh bag of some serious doobage!
> It's playtime baby!
> 
> Today hit the Brig surf two casts into it was full of weed and fed up tijme to move. Headed down to AC jetty but still it was too rough water really murky and was busting off too many rigs time to go.
> 
> Checked out Brig Bridge 11-2. tog were bitin. Got a 18" the guy next to me got like the biggest tog i ever seen 22+ inches other than that all i caught was a skinny winterr flounder
> 
> Not a bad day and three more to go. Least i broke the skunk. The quest for Mr. Striper will continue tomeoorow


What is a serious bag of doobage? I like to call it fine imported tobacco!


----------



## RuddeDogg

*That's for*

medicinal purposes right???????


----------



## bassZooKa

it's a local term for uhhhh... trail mix


----------



## Fishbreath

rgking03 said:


> What is a serious bag of doobage? I like to call it fine imported tobacco!


RASTA FISHERMEN!!!


----------



## fishinmama

LOL guys
why, thats gotta be that flora imported from Amsterdam.....and i don't mean tulips!

good luck fishing basszooka!


----------



## bassZooKa

BIG stripers in the surf in Brig today. Seen a few 20 pounders pulled out/Got myself a 29" on clam around 11:30 am. 1st of the season for me tried for tog later on off Brig jetty but reel died on me. I was tired anyway. Nice conditions to be be surf fishing today due to off shore wind and only light weed, and lots of fish bein caught. Awesome weekend so far just like i predicted. :beer:


----------



## rgking03

I was out on the T-jetty yesterday at the same time and didn't see one thing pulled in on my side.. Using clam and fresh bunker. My dad wanted to walk out to the Brig Jetty but I was not up to it.. We left and headed to the Longport Jetty until around 10pm with only a few hits on the bunker.. The water seems to be carring alot of sea grass. Maybe sometime this year my dad will get his fish!!

Tight Lines
Rich


----------



## Centralpafish

Great job so far and you won't have to worry about glocoma with all that medicine. ? from an old guy-where do you fish Brig Island? I remember when north of the Seahourse pier was wide open. Sure that's changed alot. Last time there was about 1968. Bad day, boat went out the closed inlet, rolled, I personally pulled a guy in, he didn't make it.
Still I would like to try that area again, caught my biggest flounder there near the old coast guard station in Starns inlet. Philly Jack


----------



## TunaFish

Philly Jack said:


> from an old guy-where do you fish Brig Island?


The surf.. 

I fished the north end (14st North) on Saturday from 6:00am-11:30am caught a small skate and not another bite. I didn't see anyone catch a thing. Even the trash fish or bait stealers were no show. I then tried 14st South from 2:00pm-5:00pm, not even a tap and didn't see anyone pulling in anything, but it was a beautiful day.


----------



## bassZooKa

Philly Jack said:


> Great job so far and you won't have to worry about glocoma with all that medicine. ? from an old guy-where do you fish Brig Island? I remember when north of the Seahourse pier was wide open. Sure that's changed alot. Last time there was about 1968. Bad day, boat went out the closed inlet, rolled, I personally pulled a guy in, he didn't make it.
> Still I would like to try that area again, caught my biggest flounder there near the old coast guard station in Starns inlet. Philly Jack


Brig is popular these days because they allow beach buggies. i vaguely remember the seahorse pier or at least what was left of it when i was a kid. Now there are 0 ocean piers in Brig. Town's changed a lot. And my cataracts seem better lately, thank you for asking.


----------



## bassZooKa

TunaFish said:


> The surf..
> 
> I fished the north end (14st North) on Saturday from 6:00am-11:30am caught a small skate and not another bite. I didn't see anyone catch a thing. Even the trash fish or bait stealers were no show. I then tried 14st South from 2:00pm-5:00pm, not even a tap and didn't see anyone pulling in anything, but it was a beautiful day.


yeah i got skunked yesterday too. i was off 3rd north 9-12 and like u said not one tap. Later tried Brig bridge and the inland water way behind AC and nothing. Don't know why it turned off the temps reached freezing overnight and the water was also real murky.

Took the day off today. Anyone do anything?


----------



## fishbait

Sorry to hear that conditions were no good for both of you. Are there any affordable charters or headboats out of Brigantine at this time of year?


----------



## TunaFish

We'll, FB, looking at the heavy boat traffic, I'm sure there are plenty of charters out there. Not sure about party boats though.


----------



## fishhead

bassZooKa said:


> This is gonna be an awesome weekend i got 4 days off in the middle of striper season, money, bait, beer, and and a fresh bag of some serious doobage!
> It's playtime baby!
> 
> Today hit the Brig surf two casts into it was full of weed and fed up tijme to move. Headed down to AC jetty but still it was too rough water really murky and was busting off too many rigs time to go.
> 
> Checked out Brig Bridge 11-2. tog were bitin. Got a 18" the guy next to me got like the biggest tog i ever seen 22+ inches other than that all i caught was a skinny winterr flounder
> 
> Not a bad day and three more to go. Least i broke the skunk. The quest for Mr. Striper will continue tomeoorow



Nice report ... I fished under the bridge a little last fall and it was just eels, but the water was still warm.

Hey, is doobage anything like fishbites? That comes in bags too


----------



## rgking03

BassZooKa,

You heading out this weekend around Brig?:fishing:


----------



## bassZooKa

not sure what the bite will be like but i will definitely be givin it a shot. Just hoping the fish are still around, i been out a couple times after work this week and haven't had a bite. Might head town to Cape May if there's no local action.


----------



## bassZooKa

Went out this morning off surf in Ventnor no bites fished Brig North end around 12 -- 1:30 nothing no bass no skates, sharks or even seagulls tried to take my bait. I never seem to do well high tides off the surf. Didn't see anyone else hook up either though i heard they were hooking up earlier this morning at the south end.


----------



## outfishin28

down here in the carolina's we call it 

WACK-KEY-TO-BACK-KEY. 


Nice report.


----------



## Metallica20687

speaking of doobage...i got a funny fishing story involving it. i was at a favorite spot of mine fishing in my favorite state of mind...when a gentleman from DNR sneaks up on us(never ever saw one there before)....being a C&R only guy, and very much an animal lover i have nothing to worry about from him...wrong. i left the bag in the tackle box. he opened it and there it was clear as day.....he says "well thats not what i was looking for, have a good one." and that was that. lol opcorn:


----------



## hengstthomas

Metallica20687 said:


> speaking of doobage...i got a funny fishing story involving it. i was at a favorite spot of mine fishing in my favorite state of mind...when a gentleman from DNR sneaks up on us(never ever saw one there before)....being a C&R only guy, and very much an animal lover i have nothing to worry about from him...wrong. i left the bag in the tackle box. he opened it and there it was clear as day.....he says "well thats not what i was looking for, have a good one." and that was that. lol opcorn:


He looked in your tackle box ?


----------



## camellos

*Doobage and Fishing*

It appears to me that people who smoke weed and fish lack the ability to finish high school and properly spell the word "striper"...I can't count how many times I've seen the work Stripper on pierandsurf...


----------



## camellos

*Work*

see what I mean? "work" instead of "word"...too much weed, fishing, and strippers...


----------



## hengstthomas

camellos said:


> see what I mean? "work" instead of "word"...too much weed, fishing, and strippers...


LMAO


----------



## lipyanker

Metallica20687 said:


> speaking of doobage...i got a funny fishing story involving it. i was at a favorite spot of mine fishing in my favorite state of mind...when a gentleman from DNR sneaks up on us(never ever saw one there before)....being a C&R only guy, and very much an animal lover i have nothing to worry about from him...wrong. i left the bag in the tackle box. he opened it and there it was clear as day.....he says "well thats not what i was looking for, have a good one." and that was that. lol opcorn:


 in your tackle box did you tell him it was a buzz bait


----------



## cygnus-x1

lipyanker said:


> in your tackle box did you tell him it was a buzz bait


Or the new fangled hemp leader line


----------



## Metallica20687

camellos said:


> It appears to me that people who smoke weed and fish lack the ability to finish high school and properly spell the word "striper"...I can't count how many times I've seen the work Stripper on pierandsurf...



wow hahaha, your family should die on christmas.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Metallica20687 said:


> wow hahaha, your family should die on christmas.


Now that is not cool man come on !! Be careful what you wish upon as it may come back upon you tenfold.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Sorry we're not perfect*



camellos said:


> It appears to me that people who smoke weed and fish lack the ability to finish high school and properly spell the word "striper"...I can't count how many times I've seen the work Stripper on pierandsurf...


Like you, but then again who cares what you think. So you have seen "stripper" instead of "striper", who are to judge. Don't let the door hit ya where the GOOD LORD split ya and the DOGG should have bit ya. You're a clown.


----------



## junkmansj

Watch That DOGG! He Bites!! lol


----------



## RuddeDogg

*That*



Metallica20687 said:


> wow hahaha, your family should die on christmas.


will be enough............


----------



## camellos

Depakote for all!


----------



## echo_island

i thought "doobage" guys were mellow. this thread is more "barry white" than "al green."


----------



## cygnus-x1

echo_island said:


> i thought "doobage" guys were mellow. this thread is more "barry white" than "al green."


That was the way it was back in the 'daze' gone by. Remember when disputes were settled with at most a fist fight? Then usually the guys would shake hands afterwards? Now you look at a guy in a 'perceived wrong way' they will shoot ya. Tis a sad state of society we find ourselves in. The trend has been towards more violence and I don't see that trend reversing.


----------

